# The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only WTB/WTT thread going on in the Air Suspension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the Want to buy & Want to trade ads through out the forum.
*The Rules:*
Only post WTB/WTT stuff here.
Once you've sourced your item delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the individual.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your WTB/WTT thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
*NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES* If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME WTB/WTT ad MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

Want to buy unvair bag for bag over coil setup. Lmk what you got 16605255429 thanks


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (glsdriver03)*

WTB:
Rear struts for the Audi A6 4B quattro.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

WTB:
Chapman universal rear struts

or if someone has ready for MK2/3










_Modified by G3Variant at 5:12 AM 3-10-2010_


----------



## SJD666 (Nov 25, 2008)

WTB: digital air managment system looking for something feasibly price looking to spend about a 1000 for hopefully everything but th bags


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

I'm wanting to buy some air house 2 and the rear mounting brackets for a mk4 jetta


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

chapman struts for mk1


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (buggydubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buggydubbin* »_chapman struts for mk1

me too on the cheap


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

wtt: air house 2s for air horn set up or any misc. mk4 parts


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

possibly looking to buy a full setup for a mk3.......bags over coils style. I have coils, i would need the rear setup already done or just including what would be needed.
not looking for a high dollar set, basically want air on a budget type.
also have a set of mercedes alphards I would consider trading 


_Modified by rabriolet at 2:13 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (rabriolet)*

I am looking for a full mk3 kit. I dont want universal bags. Looking for quality stuff! I do prefer to go on analog managment, so I would just buy bags and make my own management if needed. I do have a good budget so not wasting anyones time.


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 ([email protected])*

WTB: 3+ 1/8NPT Pressure senders


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

WTB front bags for mark4... 
or management... 
or rear bags for r32(iv)/tt


----------



## SpoolnGLI (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

wtt fully polished rs's for bag set up for mk4... check sig to see wheels


----------



## bsail25 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: (SpoolnGLI)*

looking for tank or compressor. PM if you have one to sell. if intrested i have an 8 gallon tank for sale/trade


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (bsail25)*

Want full analog management minus the tank...also only need one compressor, its for a mk3


----------



## Mtlgixxer6 (Aug 28, 2008)

WTB: MK4 front airstruts..IM what u got


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (Mtlgixxer6)*

WTB: air management kit.
im me any offers


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

WTB Accuair E level with sensors.
I dont need valve block but could consider.


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (2slowT)*

WTB AIR HOUSE 2s and mk4 brackets hit me up on here or at 16605255429 thanks 
buddy took his back for his car


----------



## gweilo (Jan 23, 2010)

*WTB: slam Specialties RE-5's*

WTB: slam Specialties RE-5's lets see what you got for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: WTB: slam Specialties RE-5's (******)*

WTB: 5 gallon aluminum tank


----------



## hoopachalupa (Dec 1, 2008)

WTB: rear mason tech bags mk5.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

anyone have a setup they might wanna trade for some 16x8 and 16x9 th lines? not a definite thing but im thinking about it


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (jeremyz)*

*willing to trade many things for air ride parts.
-oz wheels in sig
-b5/b5.5 passat NIB votex sideskirts
-mk4 hella black housing headlights
*
for...
-manifold
-mk1 air bags of some sort
-compressors
lmk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

WTB: Viair 400c compressor.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I am looking to buy:
UVAIRs Front Bags. (Unless you have MK4 strut bags that will GO LOW for under 400$...)
Compressor (possibly)


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

looking for any management components..
compressor
tanks
switchbox
fittings
valves individually or a manifold
gauges 
water trap
etc..
might be interested in a digital setup depending on price


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

want bagyard or mason tech fronts for a mk4 asap hit me up at 16605255429 or on here thanks


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (glsdriver03)*

WTT My 07 CBR 600RR with less than 5k miles on it for your complete bag kit for a mk4 GTI.... 



























_Modified by DubCityVR6 at 12:35 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

want to buy front bags for a mark4, and rear bags for a mark4 r32 or audi tt mark1.. 
need management system as well..


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_want to buy front bags for a mark4, and rear bags for a mark4 r32 or audi tt mark1.. 
need management system as well.. 

Ill have a pair of aerosports with leader lines for sale if your doing boc. The one has a cpl rubs on it, but i road like that for a wile. No problems. Can be sent out to be rebellowed for fifty bucks. Pm me for price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*

WTT:
These Kleeman wheels for a complete high end management kit. 
Probably plus cash on your end. 
Im me with any offers. 








 For sale thread.


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

I have a 1981 chevy Suburban with 60,000 original miles and its a factory 4-speed floor shift. I want $2500 but if you have at least $1800 worth of Air ride parts that will be usefull to me ill be willing to work out a deal .. Im bagging my 2007 Jetta so MKV parts are definatly what I want how ever Im also piecing together a kit for my 78 mercedes 300cd so hit me up with anything you have. I really need digital manegment and valves so pm me if you have em.. Im willing to buy stuff also so hit me up even if your not interested in the truck.


----------



## M.Rising (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

WTT::
Complete MK4 Air ride For Wheels
17" or 18" preferably multipiece
pm for details


----------



## meandub (Dec 8, 2005)

WTB: Full air ride kit for mk3 VR GTI.
Please let me know what you have. Thanks!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_want to buy front bags for a mark4, and rear bags for a mark4 r32 or audi tt mark1.. 
need management system as well..


----------



## SpoolnGLI (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

wanna buy full mk4 set up..


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

looking for used








1/4 line kit without tank and compressor. 
already have air setup but want to change it out to digital.




_Modified by suka4thong at 3:15 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (suka4thong)*

want to buy front bags for mk4.hit me at 16605255429 thanks


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Interested in a full setup for a mkIV golf


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (derryo)*

WTT: mk4 rear bags (bagyards) brand new, for firestones


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

WTB: FABLAB PRESSURERYTE


----------



## sneezer (May 30, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

WTB: used slam Specialties RE-5's bags with brackets to fit and mk4 gti


----------



## 514rabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

WTB: Full air ride kit for MK6 GTi.
Let me know what you got!
Thanks


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking to trade some bbs rs parts for some air parts: 5 gallon tank, rear bags, valves, compressors, avs 7 rocker switch box, etc
Check out my thread in my signature. I also have stock mkiv gti suspension that I could trade for parts.


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WTB. 
-400 compressor
-water trap
Please IM me.




_Modified by Jester of Paint at 4:37 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Really need a set of front air struts for my MKIV


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

feeler: my mk1 for your mk4 air setup


----------



## sneezer (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (jeremyz)*

I NEED re-5's rears bags, leader lines!!!!


----------



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

WTT: my nikon d40x w/18-55mm and 55-200mm Lens with Nikon bag and original box. Used. Want trade for mk4 electronic valves/Tank/Compressor/Lines/Bags anyone of those stuff. Thanks!


----------



## chopshopinc (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

WTB/wtt. im looking for a manual air system for a mkiv jetta. i have coils i just need everything else.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (514rabbit)*

WTT 
Canon Rebel XSi dslr
comes with
- body
-18-55 lens w/hood
- battery grip
- 2 rechargable batteries ( for grip)
- carrying case
- charger
- original box w/ paperwork and all software and cables.
want to trade for bag over coil bags


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (Fresh Cappuccino)*

Wanted: (4) 1/8" NPT pressure senders


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2010 (psi glx)*

WTT: 18 inch Polished Staggered Work Equips for digital air management, compressor(s), tank, valves, ect
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4828844


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

WTB: cheap full set up for mk4... already have coils.


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

just need *2* valve dump controls in 1/2


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (suka4thong)*

WTB: mk4 Mason tech fronts
Just seeing if someone has some so I don't have to wait 3 weeks


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*WTT: KW v3s Coilovers plus 18" Mercedes 6-Slots for Full Air Setup for MK4.*

*WTT: KW v3s Coilovers plus 18" Mercedes 6-Slots for Full Air Setup for MK4.*
Bagyard, MasonTech or even AifLift. Looking for a quality setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Hit me up, thanks.


_Modified by dub-Nation at 11:31 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

FEELER/WTT:
1 week old(installed): Auto Pilot Digital Setup: (Controller, ecu, senders, wiring, some fittings etc)
Looking for a trade for 2 or 3 (one for tank) analog gauges + switchbox + cash for what I have above.
Local is prefered and the price will be decently discounted for that.


----------



## livin503 (Jan 26, 2010)

WTB: FRONT AIR STRUTS TO FIT A 98 PASSAT WAGON, & CUPS FOR REAR BAGS!!! I have everything else I need except for these!


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (livin503)*

WTB uvair aerosports bag over coils, bags only let me know what you got, also looking for mcpherson reaers for a mk3 gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*WTB MkII air setup.*

Looking for a used setup for MkII. show me what you got. Cheaper the better.


----------

